# Truth or Dare!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Maidrite

Boy did I have you all excited !!!!!  
  This would be fun but we would need good and fair rules!  
                    No Naughty Stuff !!!!  
          So what would the rules be ?


----------



## choclatechef

I have never played this game!

I have no idea what the rules should be.


----------



## Ruth

I dare you to come up with rules that everyone will be happy with!


----------



## GB

The truth is that I think we have played this here before  

The rules were simple. we didn't do the dare part, but maybe someone could come up with a way to do that. What we did was one person would ask a questions (truth) and then someone would answer. The person that answered would then ask the next questions. The parson answering would also use the "quote" function so that we know what question they were answering.


----------



## Maidrite

I am alway candid with my answers and Dare would be hard to prove. although I think it should be one question at a time   .


----------



## Lugaru

Truth: go ahead, it's the internet so your pretty much anonymous

Dare: Photos for those with cams, if you dont have a cam do a truth. For example "a pic of you in your ugliest hat".


----------



## Maidrite

MJ what was your least favorite toy ?


----------



## MJ

Maidrite said:
			
		

> MJ what was your least favorite toy ?


Ummm... my pet stick. Now its my turn to ask right?

GB, I dare you to lock this thread.


----------



## GB

OK it is locked.


----------



## GB

I just unlocked it (I value my fingers too much to leave it locked any longer).

choclatechef I dare you to go a week without using a kitchen toy other than a knife and pots and pans


----------



## middie

gb i don't know if she can make it that long lol. and since i replied i guess i have to ask the next one.

i dare jkath not to work out for 1 week.


----------



## jkath

*I couldn't ever do that dare! (I felt guilty not going yesterday so I did 1-1/2 hours today!)*
** 
*but I will give you a truth to that: I never ever exercised until I realized my metabolism was changing and I was getting old! ouch! that hurt!*
** 
*okay, my turn to ask one:*
*have you (insert your name here) ever taken credit for a meal you did not prepare?*
*(ah ha!)*
**


----------



## choclatechef

GB said:
			
		

> I just unlocked it (I value my fingers too much to leave it locked any longer).
> 
> choclatechef I dare you to go a week without using a kitchen toy other than a knife and pots and pans


 
I'll take you up on that one!  I can do it 

What do I get if I win?


----------



## GB

You would get to ask the next question or dare


----------



## choclatechef

Oh.  My bad! 

I can't ask my next question or dare until after I go my week?  Ok.  Cool


----------



## GB

Well we can take you at your word. We know you are a trustworthy person so you can ask your question


----------



## choclatechef

Ok...........  I dare *drum roll please*:



mudbug to buy something on Ebay!!!!!!! [preferrably knives].


----------



## Maidrite

GB you are just a bad boy, asking Choclatechef to not use any good stuff in the kitchen, shame on you, but I like your stile LOL!!!!  .   
    Whatever you do don't dare Barbara to play the cat cannon game!!!!! you never heard that from me   .


----------



## jkath

*anyone gonna answer my question?*
*If you don't you must be dared!*


----------



## Alix

jkath said:
			
		

> *okay, my turn to ask one:*
> *have you (insert your name here) ever taken credit for a meal you did not prepare?*
> *(ah ha!)*


 
Nope. 

Have you ever hacked a finger (badly!) while prepping a meal and still served the food you injured yourself over?


----------



## Ruth

Alix said:
			
		

> Nope.
> 
> Have you ever hacked a finger (badly!) while prepping a meal and still served the food you injured yourself over?


 
Yup.   

While making potato latkes I accidentally grated a sizable flap of skin from one of my knuckles.  The skin was still attached to my knuckle so it didn't end up in the food and it didn't start bleeding for a couple of seconds so there shouldn't have been any contamination... I was going to trash the batch anyway, but my friends insisted that grated fingers are an intregal part of latkes and that it adds flavor (eew.  ) and wouldn't let me let me throw it out.  I put on a bandaid, wraped my finger in surgical tape and finished the batch... and I hate to admit it, but they were really, really yummy!

Ok, my turn... Have you ever dropped food that you were about to serve, picked it up, brushed it off and re-plated it when no one was looking?


----------



## Maidrite

Yes I did, I am not sure this counts but I did it to our dog Duncan, But Don't tell Barbara or I will have to sleep in Duncans house tonight  .
  Ok for anyone have you ever put something in food because you were upset ?


----------



## pdswife

Maidrite said:
			
		

> Yes I did, I am not sure this counts but I did it to our dog Duncan, But Don't tell Barbara or I will have to sleep in Duncans house tonight  .
> Ok for anyone have you ever put something in food because you were upset ?




LOL.. Paul likes his scrambled eggs with just salt.  
when I'm in a bad mood I "accidently" put pepper in them.
( I"m such a mean wife!!)


sorry... can't think of another question right now... anyone else?


----------



## Alix

Whoa. Never put anything in food because I was upset, but I do serve my husband rice when I am unhappy with him. LOL

OK, my turn. 

Have you ever been "creating" in the kitchen and made something amazing and then never been able to recreate it?


----------



## PolishedTopaz

jkath said:
			
		

> *I couldn't ever do that dare! (I felt guilty not going yesterday so I did 1-1/2 hours today!)*
> 
> *but I will give you a truth to that: I never ever exercised until I realized my metabolism was changing and I was getting old! ouch! that hurt!*
> 
> *okay, my turn to ask one:*
> *have you (insert your name here) ever taken credit for a meal you did not prepare?*
> *(ah ha!)*
> **
> **
> **
> **
> **
> **


 


Nope  never done that!


----------



## Maidrite

Alix, This is me in a nut shell. If it tastes good from me its and accident LOL.  Chocolate Rice, and my sisters have the recipe and I haven't received it yet,   Dumb sisters!!!!  
    I put exlax in a chocolate cake once cause I was upset with a couple of people. I guess they sat on the throne for 3 days   .  My Bad................. 
     Ok have you ever put something on in a dare ? 
     I put a skirt on once and walked about town.  I must have been good looking even though I didn't shave my legs, cause there were people whistling at me   .


----------



## norgeskog

jkath said:
			
		

> *have you (insert your name here) ever taken credit for a meal you did not prepare?*
> *(ah ha!)*


 
No, never did that, but did the opposite - blamed someone else when the meal turned out disguesting.  You did not answer, jakth????


----------



## norgeskog

Alix said:
			
		

> Whoa. Never put anything in food because I was upset, but I do serve my husband rice when I am unhappy with him. LOL
> 
> OK, my turn.
> 
> Have you ever been "creating" in the kitchen and made something amazing and then never been able to recreate it?


 
I do that all the time, Alix.  However, sometimes I am a creature of habit, meaning I have my favorite herbs and spices and have a tendency to use them in a lot of things.  They worst was when I would make meatloaf, never measured, just threw stuff in that was in the fridge and what my mood was.  Now I do not make meatloaf, does not work for one.


----------



## jkath

norgeskog said:
			
		

> No, never did that, but did the opposite - blamed someone else when the meal turned out disguesting. You did not answer, jakth????


 
*that was my question posed...*
*(but I declined Middie's dare to forego the gym for a week. I'm too weak...wait a minute, no, I'm too strong! hee hee)*


----------



## Maidrite

jkath you are just bad, but if you don't do the gym dare, you must tell us a secret !


----------



## choclatechef

I am still waiting for mudbug to step up to her dare!

MUDBUG!  

WHERE ARE YOU GIRL?


----------



## jkath

Maidrite said:
			
		

> jkath you are just bad, but if you don't do the gym dare, you must tell us a secret !


 
_*
Okay, Maidrite - 
You may or may not have heard this one - I posted it a long time ago...My neighbor and I get together to do "once a month cooking" and always have a really fun day together. We were preparing one meal that had chicken breasts, and after I washed the chicken, I put them into a bowl for their seasonings. Since my neighbor is very tidy, she started washing the dishes. After many plates, she picked up a bowl and there was a forgotten chicken breast in it, swimming in "Lemon Fresh" Joy dishwasing soap!
To this day, if we want to give each other a giggle, we call over and invite the other for "Lemon Chicken" *_


----------



## Maidrite

OK jkath that counts and you are silly, so join the crowd, your are next, we must get this going gain!


----------



## jkath

*anyone ever get food poisoning from a friend's meal and not tell them?*


----------



## Maidrite

No but I had a friend that had a brother who chewed tobacco, he had a bad habit of using any cup handy as a deposit catcher, I think I got one of his cups never drank there again >   !!!!!!


----------



## jkath

*ugh! I think I would have died!*


----------



## Maidrite

Yea thats how I thought at the time jkath, Thats just a nasty habit. But I can't talk I quit smoking last August !


----------



## Ruth

GB said:
			
		

> choclatechef I dare you to go a week without using a kitchen toy other than a knife and pots and pans


 
Ok, it's been a week... I dying to know how you did, chocolatechef!


----------



## choclatechef

Has it been a week already?

No problemo!  I have not used any forbidden stuff and it was easy!!!!!


----------



## Maidrite

Good Job Choclatechef !  
         Now what about your next Truth or dare ?
           What Question will it be? You Go Girl!!!!!!!


----------



## choclatechef

I am still waiting for Mudbug to accept or deny my dare about buying something on Ebay!  

I have not heard a word from her!


----------



## jkath

*Choclate Chef, you need a prize.*
** 
*(maidrite, send that girl a prize!!!)*
** 
*I'm unbelievably impressed!!!*
** 
** 
*MUDBUG......you've been dared! Do it, or tell us a secret!*


----------



## choclatechef

Oh boy!!!!

I get a prize, I get a Prize!

Uh uh, I know what I want!  I want a  couple of Oxo good grips bakers spatulas -- one straight, and one offset!


----------



## Maidrite

I will see what I can do about that Choclatechef. 
 I will see if it is in our budget


----------

